# Concrete Dome Homes



## Zanazaz

What with the recent tornadoes, and hearing news stories about people who have lost their homes twice now, I wonder how many are reconsidering their building options? It seems to me that after losing just about everything TWICE you would rethink things a differently.

Years ago I researched concrete dome homes, and with steel shutters on the windows, your home becomes your shelter. Built correctly these things can withstand powerful winds. There's also the added bonus that everything inside is safe. If you're in a seperate shelter then you may be safe, but you still may lose your home and all your stuff.

I know the concrete dome homes are more expensive, and some people don't like them, but eventually their insurance will either stop covering their house or the premiums are going to go through the "roof".

A day or so ago I watched a news story about people here buying above ground storm shelters. The one they showed being installed seemed to be nothing more than a steel box bolted to the garage floor. The walls seemed kind of flimsy to me. I wouldn't trust my life to such a box.:dunno: I guess it's better than nothing.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Tirediron

Search for Domeguys posts , he is a dome contractor


----------



## Domeguy

I'm still around, and can answer questions about domes. Have built 15 domes from 20' to 80' diameter. working on building 10' drop anywhere tornado shelters.


----------



## Zanazaz

Well Domeguy, I don't have any statistics or figures, but isn't a concrete dome home more structurally sound, and able to withstand even hurricane force winds? A dome home made of concrete seems to be a good solution for those living in a tornado or hurricane prone areas.


----------



## Domeguy

We're not talking about a wood framed geodesic dome. A monolithic dome is made of concrete, it's one of the strongest, safest home designs on the planet. It is tornado proof , as well as fire, termite, wind, and earthquake proof with a life span measured in 100's of years. And can also save up to 80% of the energy used in a conventional home.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

I've been looking into earth covered geodesic domes. Concrete and steel construction. Very sturdy and environmentally friendly. Just sounds so logical to use that type of building in areas prone to high winds.


----------



## rider1k

A concrete dome sounds pretty comfy in a real bad situation. What is a common wall thickness ? Door type? Windows? Basement?


----------



## Davarm

Zanazaz said:


> What with the recent tornadoes, and hearing news stories about people who have lost their homes twice now, I wonder how many are reconsidering their building options? It seems to me that after losing just about everything TWICE you would rethink things a differently.
> 
> Years ago I researched concrete dome homes, and with steel shutters on the windows, your home becomes your shelter. Built correctly these things can withstand powerful winds. There's also the added bonus that everything inside is safe. If you're in a seperate shelter then you may be safe, but you still may lose your home and all your stuff.
> 
> I know the concrete dome homes are more expensive, and some people don't like them, but eventually their insurance will either stop covering their house or the premiums are going to go through the "roof".
> 
> A day or so ago I watched a news story about people here buying above ground storm shelters. The one they showed being installed seemed to be nothing more than a steel box bolted to the garage floor. The walls seemed kind of flimsy to me. I wouldn't trust my life to such a box.:dunno: I guess it's better than nothing.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I lived in Aransas Pass for almost 10 years and down there Hurricanes are the big fear. There was a guy that built a concrete home that had a rounded roof(not really a dome), and heavy duty shutters(dont know if they were steel) It was quite a sight(not ugly though) but I'll bet that guy felt safe and probably never evacuated for a "Storm".


----------



## driscolldb

Check out Wikipedia. Monolithic Geodesic domes are considered by FEMA to be near absolute protection. I've always wanted to build one, and probably will when I can find a place to put it


----------



## Tex

rider1k said:


> A concrete dome sounds pretty comfy in a real bad situation. What is a common wall thickness ? Door type? Windows? Basement?


The domes they build near my house are almost indestructible. (so they claim) They have survived forrest fires and direct tornado strikes with almost no damage.

They inflate a dome shaped balloon, called an airform. They spray a 3" thick layer of poleurethane on the inside. After a day to cure, they install rebar, electrical conduit, plumbing, and whatever else they want inside the outside walls. Then they spray another 3-4" of concrete inside to cover the rebar.

I'm a little fuzzy on how they form the door and window openings. I suspect they frame them first and inflate the airform around it. The inflation fan is usually ducted through a door and a temporary air lock is used to get in and out to work. You have to keep it pressurized until the concrete dries.

I toured the owners house. It was 2 domes and 2700s.f. He had a 1 ton AC unit for each dome. It was 95 degrees outside and they kept it ice cold inside and the AC hardly ran at all. The dome is so airtight, that they have to put in a valve to keep it from pressurizing and retaining excess moisture.

They use larger versions for gyms and schools. They often double as the towns emergency shelter. Here is there main website. It's good to browse around. They are expensive, but I like some of their ideas.

http://www.monolithic.com/


----------



## chatpaltam

would these homes become less expensive if built in larger quanities?
lets say a developer wishes to build an entire housing plan in an area where the houses were wiped out by fire or tornatoes, or in a high heat areas, and then sell or rent them to people
would it be more cost efficient?
if presented in a tastefull way these homes ould appeal to a lot of the up coming younger people who are looking for ways to save money , Id love to design a housing plan with smaller efficient homes, people here in pa live in these huge houses and the majority of younger or older people dont want these huge houses the little 3 bedroom ones always sell instantly, and id like to build affordable houses, for real people.


----------



## SimpleJoys

I want an earth sheltered concrete dome house. Pretty much indestructible, never gets hot or freezes, can be sited so that it's not noticeable from the road, the majority of it is bulletproof, and the curves make them feel very spacious for the size.


----------



## Domeguy

Monolithic domes are what i build. Infortunately, they are almost impossible to get traditional financing since the mortgage meltdown. The cost is comparable to a traditional built home in whatever area you are in. We built FEMA funded tornado shelters in Ohio in 2008, one 800sf, one 2000sf. Only difference from a home was the shelters didn' have any windows. I am starting construction on my home this summer on 9 acres, it will even be EMP resistant. Is anyone interested in watching our progress?


----------



## Jack Aubrey

Domeman, I went to Italy,Texas several years ago to visit Monolithic Domes. I am interested in building these structures for rental units. I have also been looking at the American Ingenuity dome homes, based here in Florida. If I understand this correctly, I need to essentially set up a small construction company dedicated this project. What type of specialized equipment is required? JA


----------



## db2469

I like the idea of a dome underground...
DB


----------



## JayJay

Domeguy said:


> Monolithic domes are what i build. Infortunately, they are almost impossible to get traditional financing since the mortgage meltdown. The cost is comparable to a traditional built home in whatever area you are in. We built FEMA funded tornado shelters in Ohio in 2008, one 800sf, one 2000sf. Only difference from a home was the shelters didn' have any windows. I am starting construction on my home this summer on 9 acres, it will even be EMP resistant. Is anyone interested in watching our progress?
> View attachment 2428
> 
> 
> View attachment 2429


Yep---the inside I want lots of pics.


----------



## ramseyd

I would also like to see lot of pictures inside and out, along with details!


----------



## Marcus

db2469 said:


> I like the idea of a dome underground...
> DB


I remember seeing one that was built in Buffalo, TX on the Internet. Very pretty inside but high-end if I recall correctly.
http://www.monolithic.com/stories/the-invisible-dome-home


----------

